

Our Deadliest Problem? Not Terrorism - jeffreyrogers
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/125c9f54-24ec-11e5-9c4e-a775d2b173ca.html

======
orionblastar
I'm not paying to read an article.

I feel that climate change is more of a danger than terrorism right now. Most
terrorists are in the Middle-East and that is where a lot of their victims are
located as well. Very few make it to the west and spread terrorism. Our
security is so incompetent that if they wanted to do something they'd do it
already. TSA failed 95% of the time in detecting contraband.
[http://time.com/3904473/tsa-security-test-breach-
fail/](http://time.com/3904473/tsa-security-test-breach-fail/)

------
kolev
Posting content behind a paywall should be forbidden here on HN.

~~~
a3n
Why? Isn't HN fundamentally about startups that want to make money? What if
everyone refused to buy YCombinator services and products? What if everyone
refused to buy _your_ company's output?

You could do what I do when there's a paywalled article that I don't have
subscription access to: click away. Read something else.

BTW, I subscribe to the NYT online precisely because I saw so many NYT
articles here on HN. But I don't subscribe to FT or the Economist. I can't
read everything, but I have enough to read.

~~~
kolev
This site is about discovering and rating content and how I can rate and
promote something I cannot read?!

~~~
a3n
I assume there is a lot of content on HN that you don't read and rate, due to
your interests. This is just one more.

~~~
kolev
It's obvious that I was interested in this, but couldn't do anything with it
outside of getting frustrated.

